# Watch Your Gear



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

see if you skied you could just split 'em jk 

I actually had skis stollen from me while I was inside the lodge with the kids I was teaching. I came out and they were gone and I had no skis to teach on with a class near the top of the mountain, it sucked. I feel for you.


----------

